# mandrel custom exhaust



## maxima98vspec (Oct 23, 2003)

For any of you guys out there with a maxima that are planing to do an exhaust on your car i personaly think u should go with mandrel bent 3 inch, it increases the air flow by 35 % over a 3 inch pipe from some muffler shop. I have a friend that changed his 2.5 muffler shop exhaust to a mandrel bent 2.5 and it gave him about 40 % more horse poweron his civic, and its basicly the same price compared to some muffler shop maybe like 50 dollars more, and as a result to that im getting my custom y pipe done and my full exhaust with a straight pipe in 3 inch by mandrel and it will help out my turbo soon to come and hopefully i can get all the way down to high 11 low 12 in my 1/4 mile. I have a guy down here in utah that does it and the estimate he told me on my exhaust was 4 to 6 bills and i think its worth it, and he does custom exhausts for nascar, if you have any question drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ok... i gotta ask...

why do you have vspec in your handle... i'm REALLY curious...

and yes, it's a well known fact that mandrel bent is better than crush bent... that's why all the aftermarket cat backs are mandrel...


----------



## maxima98vspec (Oct 23, 2003)

well the reason i have my name the way it is because when i signed up to my email account i couldn't find any other name that satisfied me so i seateld for this one, back to the subject i don't think that u can find a y pipe that is 3 inches tho......... and i haven't seen any 3 inch exhaust systems out there or maybe i just didn't look hard enought.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

as a matter of fact, cattman does happen to sell a 3" y pipe... fairly new... i think they sell the cat back to go with it, but i'm not 100% on that, but you could easily check their website for it...

just an FYI

either way, getting a local shop to make it custom will usually cost less anyways...


----------



## maxima98vspec (Oct 23, 2003)

oh well i will have to look into that, thenx, but i will still probably go with mandrel bent all the way throught, headers if possible also sence it would be around the same price as a local muffler shop. and another this is i don't like anyof theftylesof mufflers that come with the catback that go on the maxima, i've bought my self a apex N1 muffler with 3' inlet and a 4.5' tip.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

there are two companies that make aftermarket headers and they both yeild MAYBE 1 hp, not worth the money... and making them 3" is worthless...


----------



## maxima98vspec (Oct 23, 2003)

well wasn't planning on making them 3' but bigger then stock but im not sure of how big yet, im gonna get my y pipe and my catback done first then decide on the headers later, maybe i can get some ideas from other people about that.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

just ask the org... they'll give you a straight up answer...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Definitely check out the org...and Chris (BlueBob) is right, 3*"* is too much flow for n/a with normal mods.

Good luck!


----------



## maxima98vspec (Oct 23, 2003)

well i was thinking, i still will get the 3' but i would stuff the exhaust with steal wool, i think its a good idea cause it would increase back preasure and make it just right and when i get my turbo i would take it out, and the steal wool would actually make my exhaust alot quieter sence we down here in utah we get pulled over for every freaking little mod we have, it just shows how much time cops got on their hands, well tell me what u guys think of that.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

maxima98vspec said:


> *well i was thinking, i still will get the 3' but i would stuff the exhaust with steal wool, i think its a good idea cause it would increase back preasure and make it just right and when i get my turbo i would take it out, and the steal wool would actually make my exhaust alot quieter sence we down here in utah we get pulled over for every freaking little mod we have, it just shows how much time cops got on their hands, well tell me what u guys think of that. *


Mormons...

...just kiddin'. I was in Salt Lake City visiting friends once. Beer is only 3.2, right? Pretty strict laws over there.


----------



## maxima98vspec (Oct 23, 2003)

yea beer is 2.5 or something like that, which sux cause im from europe and beer there is 10 so im preaty much drinking water...


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

Actually, the idea that you lose hp from going 2.5 - 3'' is wrong. The reality is that the power gain from going 2.5 -3'' is not worth it... but there is a gain, and no loss in torque/hp or daily driveablitiy.

If you plan on getting a custom 3 inch y pipe now, i hope you realize that you're wasting your money since you'd have to rerun that piping to your turbo later on.

Apexi N1 is a good muffler to go with if it's an actualy N1 and not an N1 Style. Don't do the steel wool, you run the risk of getting fumes into your car and killing yourself. Just pay for a resonator if you need it.


----------

